# Musik für Halloween? - Eine gruselige Playlist...



## SteveJ (26 Okt. 2022)

Wenn es um Halloween geht, denkt jeder an Kostüme, Dekoration und gruselige Momente, aber was ist mit der passenden Musik? 
Hier eine kleine Playlist, damit die Halloween Party ein voller Erfolg wird... 

*This is Halloween - Tim Burton's Nightmare Before Christmas*
Es ist der Inbegriff des Halloween-Songs aus einem der besten Filme von Tim Burton.



*Thriller - Michael Jackson*
Eine legendärer Videoclip und eine Hommage an den klassischen Horror (mit der Stimme - und dem unheimlichen Lachen - von *Vincent Price*).



*Tubular Bells - Mike Oldfield*
Der Song von Mike Oldfield ist so eng mit dem Film 'Der Exorzist' verbunden, dass viele, sobald sie nur ein paar Noten davon hören, an *Regan MacNeil* mit verdrehtem Kopf denken... 😉



*Creep - Radiohead*
Eine bizarre Hymne an den Seelenschmerz mit einer alptraumhaften Atmosphäre, ideal für Halloween.



*Just an Illusion - Imagination*
Alles ist so liebenswert 80er Jahre in diesem Lied (und im dazugehörigen Musikvideo), dass der Horror versüßt wird.



*Maneater - Nelly Furtado*
Woran erkennt man einen Zombie des 21. Jahrhunderts? Hört Eich dieses Tutorial in Form eines Songs von Nelly Furtado an.









Nelly Furtado - Maneater (Official Video)







www.youtube.com






*Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr.*
Hoch sollen sie leben, die 80er Jahre! "Who you gonna call? - Ghostbusters!"









Ray Parker Jr. - Ghostbusters


Official video for "Ghostbusters" by Ray Parker Jr.Listen to Ray Parker Jr.: https://RayParkerJr.lnk.to/listenYDSubscribe to the official Ray Parker Jr. YouT...




www.youtube.com






*Everybody (Backstreet's Back) - Backstreet Boys*
Ein exzellentes Thema aus den 90er Jahren, das sich perfekt für einen synchronen Tanz im Horror-Kostüm eignet.









Backstreet Boys - Everybody (Backstreet's Back) (Official HD Video)


"Everybody (Backstreet's Back)" by Backstreet BoysListen to Backstreet Boys: https://BackstreetBoys.lnk.to/listenYDSubscribe to the official Backstreet Boys ...




www.youtube.com






*Scary Monsters - David Bowie*
Jede Playlist, die man erstellt, sollte eigentlich auch einen Song von David Bowie enthalten.
Wenn es um Halloween geht, gibt es keinen Besseren als 'Scary Monsters', seine These, was zu tun ist, wenn man einem Zombie begegnet.









Scary Monsters (And Super Creeps) (2017 Remaster)


Provided to YouTube by Parlophone UKScary Monsters (And Super Creeps) (2017 Remaster) · David BowieA New Career in a New Town (1977 - 1982)℗ 1980, 2017 Jones...




www.youtube.com






*Bury a Friend - Billie Eilish*
Ein eindringliches, beunruhigendes, düsteres Lied, voller Schatten.
"Was willst du von mir? / Warum läufst du nicht weg?", fragt Billie Eilish zu Beginn des Songs.









Billie Eilish - bury a friend


Listen to "bury a friend" from the debut album “WHEN WE ALL FALL ASLEEP, WHERE DO WE GO?”, out now: http://smarturl.it/BILLIEALBUMListen to “Happier Than Eve...




www.youtube.com






*Sympathy for the Devil - The Rolling Stones*
Ein weiterer Klassiker. Die Version, die Guns N' Roses für 'Interview mit einem Vampir' gemacht hat, geht natürlich auch.









The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil (Official Video) [4K]


Music video by The Rolling Stones performing “Sympathy For The Devil”Director: Michael Lindsay-Hogg Executive Producer: Sandy LiebersonProducer: Robin Klein ...




www.youtube.com






*Halloween - Soundtrack von 'Halloween'*
Als Regisseur hat John Carpenter 1978 die Zukunft des Horrorfilms geprägt.
Sein Michael Myers ist Halloween pur, ebenso wie der von Carpenter selbst komponierte Soundtrack des Films.









John Carpenter - HALLOWEEN Theme


Halloween (Michael Myers Theme song)written and produced by John CarpenterKobe Bryant used to listen to the Halloween theme music on repeat before key games ...




www.youtube.com






*Monster Mash – Bobby 'Boris' Pickett und die Crypt-Kickers*
Und wir gehen zurück ins Jahr 1962, als Bobby Pickett eine Parodie auf die klassischen Monster der Universal Studios machen wollte, die ihm als Kind schlaflose Nächte bereitet hatten.
Seine Parodie ist heute ein Klassiker, sicher auch wegen des ansteckenden Tanzes.









MONSTER MASH ~ Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers (1962)


"MONSTER MASH" ~ Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt Kickers (1962) Garpax Records #44167Words and Music by: B. Pickett & L. CapizziFlip side of "Monsters' Ma...




www.youtube.com






*Bad Romance - Lady Gaga*
Eine missglückte Romanze kann so furchterregend sein, dass sie zu einer Zombie-Choreografie inspiriert.









Lady Gaga - Bad Romance (Official Music Video)


“CHROMATICA”THE SIXTH ALBUM BY LADY GAGAOUT NOWhttp://smarturl.it/Chromatica“RAIN ON ME” THE NEW SINGLE & VIDEO FROM LADY GAGA WITH ARIANA GRANDEOUT NOWhttp:...




www.youtube.com






*Time Warp - 'Rocky Horror Picture Show'*
Wenn man nur einen Film auswählen könnte, den man sich an Halloween ansieht, hätte 'Rocky Horror Picture Show' für viele gute Chancen, oder?
Und nicht nur wegen 'Time Warp', das Lied, zu dem man tanzen kann, bis man kraftlos umfällt.









ROCKY HORROR PICTURE SHOW: Time Warp


Acquista questo titolo in Blu-ray o DVD su Amazon.ithttp://bit.ly/J9yNmKÈ incredibile, il tempo vola. Cosa fai alla scrivania? Alzati e balla! Solo un salto ...




www.youtube.com






*Somebody's Watching Me - Rockwell*
Jemand beobachtet mich. Der bloße Gedanke an den Titel des Liedes reicht aus, um einen in Spannung zu versetzen.
Der Videoclip unterstreicht die düstere Seite des Songs.
Und ja: es ist Michael Jackson, der da singt... 😉









Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me (Official Music Video)


Official Music Video for Somebody's Watching Me performed by Rockwell, from his 1984 debut album of the same name. Somebody's Watching Me became a major comm...




www.youtube.com






*Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath*
Gibt es etwas Beängstigenderes, als über eine Begegnung mit dem Teufel persönlich zu singen? Genau darum geht es in 'Black Sabbath'.









BLACK SABBATH - "Black Sabbath" (Official Video)


Black Sabbath's original video performance of the song "Black Sabbath"Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/BlackSabbathInstagram: http://www.instagram.com/Black...




www.youtube.com






*The Final Countdown - Europe*
'The Final Countdown' ist nicht nur ein fabelhafter 80er-Jahre-Hit, sondern handelt auch von einem Countdown bis zum Ende der Welt und davon, dass die Überlebenden auf dem Weg zu einem anderen Planeten sind.









Europe - The Final Countdown (Official Video)


"The Final Countdown" by EuropeListen to Europe: https://Europe.lnk.to/listenYDSubscribe to the official Europe YouTube channel: https://Europe.lnk.to/subscr...




www.youtube.com






*I Put A Spell On You - Screamin' Jay Hawkins*
Screamin' Jay Hawkins sang nicht nur 'I Put a Spell On You' (Ich habe dich verhext), sondern zeigte bei seinen Auftritten auf der Bühne auch die Utensilien und das Verhalten eines Magiers.
Perfekt für Halloween.









 Screaming Jay Hawkins - I Put a Spell on You (Audio)


"I Put A Spell On You" by Screamin' Jay HawkinsListen to Screamin' Jay Hawkins: https://ScreaminJayHawkins.lnk.to/listenYDFollow Screamin' Jay Hawkins:Facebo...




www.youtube.com






*Ballad of Dwight Fry - Alice Cooper*
Alice Cooper ist ein Muss für jede Halloween-Playlist, die etwas auf sich hält.









Alice Cooper - Ballad of Dwight Fry (from Alice Cooper: Trashes The World)


Music video by Alice Cooper performing Ballad of Dwight Fry. (C) 1990 Epic Records, a division of Sony Music Entertainment




www.youtube.com






*Gods and Monsters - Jessica Lange 'AHS: Freak Show'*
Der Originalsong von Lana del Rey ist verdammt schön, aber was Jessica Lange in American Horror Story" aus diesem Lied gemacht hat, ist absolut einzigartig.









American Horror Story Freak Show Jessica Lange Gods and Monsters


Freak Show begins its tale in the quiet, sleepy hamlet of Jupiter, Florida. The year is 1952. A troupe of curiosities has just arrived to town, coinciding wi...




www.youtube.com






*Ultraviolence - Lana del Rey*
Und noch mehr Lana del Rey für Halloween. Ultraviolence und Dunkelheit in Kombination mit einer sehr zarten Stimme.









Lana Del Rey - Ultraviolence


Lana Del Rey - Ultraviolence (Official Music Video)Brand new album 'Lust for Life' out now. Listen: https://lana.lnk.to/LFLaIDSign up for updates: http://sma...




www.youtube.com






*Disturbia - Rihanna*
Um an Halloween die Nacht durchzutanzen...
Unter Discolicht erzählt dieser Song von Dunkelheit, Unruhe und Monstern, die sich in unseren Köpfen verstecken.









Rihanna - Disturbia


Get Rihanna’s eighth studio album ANTI now:Download on TIDAL: http://smarturl.it/downloadANTIStream on TIDAL: http://smarturl.it/streamANTIdlxDownload on iTu...




www.youtube.com






*Hans Zimmer - Discombobulate*
Der Song aus dem 'Sherlock Holmes'-Songtrack verbreitet durchaus Grusel-Stimmung.
(Hab ich auch mal zu Halloween in einer Europa-Park-Show gehört.)









Sherlock Holmes Movie Soundtrack - Discombobulate


The first track of the OST - Discombobulate.Artist: Hans ZimmerFull OST Available for download, just ask me.




www.youtube.com






*Pavane per Laudomia*
Und zum Schluss noch was vom Europa-Park:
Die Musik, die im Geisterschloss zu hören ist.









Pavane per Laudomia (Classic Version)


Provided to YouTube by iMusician Digital AGPavane per Laudomia (Classic Version) · CSODreams of Music Classics - Das Geisterschloss - Historische Soundtracks...




www.youtube.com


----------



## TNT (30 Okt. 2022)

Bitte nicht den hier vergessen, hier geht es ca. 13 Minuten nur um Halloween 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 

Helloween --- Halloween


----------

